# Navarre InShore



## Old chief (Dec 11, 2015)

I took my yak out this morning in all that wind and fog to fish and test out my new anchor trolley and yak stick. Trolley really got a workout. Tossed all kinds of lures and jigs with no luck. Dragged a live shrimp and threw one out with a bobber with a 19" red snatching on. Caught two trout as well but tossed them back.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Good report Chief. Keep em coming. 

Glad you could get out there in marginal conditions and still be successful. You had a much more productive morning than mine but I always learn something and see something unique, no matter what the result. I say you were very successful since your objective was to check out some new equipment, the fish were just a bonus.

Oh, and let me be the first to welcome you to PFF.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

In the ICW?


----------

